# Postpaid/Prepaid Connection in Bangalore ?



## VexByte (Jul 21, 2007)

A friend of mine(who is a student) wants to take a Cellphone connection in Bangalore. *His usage is very limited.* Apart from making some local & STD calls *his only other need is a GPRS/EDGE functionality* so that he can access the net using the laptop/PC.

So which company offers the best *Value For Money & reliable service in Bangalore ?  *

Among Postpaid & Prepaid, which is best option based on his needs ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 21, 2007)

afaik bsnl cellone postpaid provides unlimited gprs for 199 rs per month also bsnl has cheap callrates....for sms he has to pay....50 paise per sms no other choice
now i also want to know abt airtel gprs in bangalore for PrePaid and PostPaid also about its student plan with Gprs


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 21, 2007)

^^^ yeah for limited usage, the once suggested by akshay is good. also for sms, he can always opt in for an sms pack (costing 30/40/50, i dunno exact amount). wid this pack the rate per sms becomes 1 paise (local only).


----------



## appu (Jul 21, 2007)

try spice its gprs is only 49pm for unlimited use
and on uth plan he can make local mobile calls at 50 paise and landline at 1rs only


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 21, 2007)

baah... spice network?? dunno abt gprs but the gsm connectivity is bad.... it'll kill a patient in emergency!!!


----------



## shashank_re (Jul 22, 2007)

^^Yeah you are right.Spice network is really bad.Call connect times are insane!

Anyway you can try Tata or Reliance as they offer excellent speeds @ low costs.


----------



## VexByte (Jul 24, 2007)

I've heard that it's really difficult to get a BSNL cell connection in Bangalore unless you've some contacts in BSNL. The waiting period is really long for Prepaid connection and is not available on demand.

*What about Airtel ?* Are they having any student plans with GPRS/EDGE ?

*What about the reliability of Airtel in Bangalore ?* _Will there be any network congestion during high volume times ?_


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 24, 2007)

1) as of now i've seen bsnl sims are retailers. i guess the rush is only for bsnl lifetime sim. or not even that. this was the situation sometime ago. but now i think everything has stabilized. u should get a sim pretty easily.

2) airtel has student plans. but that is restricted to only call rates (50ps A2A during some period) and sms (100sms per day). but all gprs/edge plans in karnataka as hopeless/crap <insert ur fav. abuse here!>. neither airtel nor hutch, spice, bsnl... no service provider has viable plans.

3) airtel's network is the best.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 24, 2007)

we can easily get bsnl prepaid....
i dont know how easily we can get bsnl student prepaid.....am going to try for this


----------



## VexByte (Jul 25, 2007)

aks_win said:
			
		

> we can easily get bsnl prepaid....
> i dont know how easily we can get bsnl student prepaid.....am going to try for this


*Is BSNL prepaid connections available on demand ?*


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 25, 2007)

yes that's what i my dad said...and we get it easily even my neighbourhood shopkeeper told me soo

i am anyway having a bsnl prepaid from ages...like 3 yrs


----------



## munchy (Jul 25, 2007)

ok dude,
buy an airtel prepaid connection,
call rates are ok,
std @ 2.65 - recharge with 89/- std=1rs any network,
local call - 1rs,
local sms -1 rs others,50p airtel,
national msg-2rs
for net activate mobile ofc-20rs,till 10am next day,
connect ur cell 2 d lappy usin bluetooth or data cable and surf the net,
dwnld speeds @ night after 10pm till mornin 9am are good,
use firefox and turn images off,pages will opn faster.


----------



## a2kshop (Aug 30, 2007)

Hi guys,

I usefull website for prepaid users go to www.fastrecharge.com


----------



## abhi113 (Oct 3, 2007)

You can also check *www.easymobilerecharge.com for Online mobile recharge


----------

